# Our Own Mini Rabies Clinic!



## Southern by choice (Apr 29, 2016)

A bunch of the dogs Rabies expired yesterday. Vet was scheduled to come but we had terrible storms and no way we were running dogs in and out of fields with all that lightening!
So this evening vet came and gave the rabies vaccines.

@Latestarter - Mel's rabies expired yesterday 

Anyway all went well except.... Chunk. Got him done but it was tricky. I offered to take him offsite to another vet. The vet got to see that the dogs are great OUT of their field ('cept Chunk). Several tried to jump up in the car... guess they thought they were going for a ride.  

Wish the rest of the dogs were on the same schedule. Oh well.

It was kinda funny- we had 2 runners, 1 gate opener, 2 holders. 
Every dog that was brought up tried to run to the house- they all thought they were getting "special" time. Poor babies... no house time, no refrigerator trip, just a poke in the ^&%^&... and back to their field.

Two dogs leaving in the next month, and One more dog we are "lending" to a friend temporarily. 

Getting the puppy itch


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 29, 2016)

Yikes! I do not envy all that lol. Was hard enough with giving the vaccines myself to the 8 pups. Now keeping track of three dogs vaccine schedules has been..... An adventure all its own lol


----------



## Baymule (Apr 29, 2016)

That is so funny!! A poke in the %$# and no trip to the house!!  Poor puppy dogs!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 30, 2016)

Yeah... "poor puppies"  Every pup should be abused like Southern's are!!  They have excellent jobs with lots of goats to bond, love, and look after, as well as a huge family of humans to give them love and attention and care. I want to be one of her LGD's if I come back in another "life"! Glad to hear that a couple more are being placed, I know the new owners will be thrilled with their acquisition. I know of course that you'll be torn up to see them go...  

Thanks for the heads up @Southern by choice . I've been derelict and hadn't even checked... I thought the rabies was good for 3 or 5 years. I better get him in for a general check up anyway and started on heart worm meds again.

Ummmm did I read right?  





Southern by choice said:


> Getting the puppy itch


SCRATCH IT!!  By all means! Please! Keep me in mind for a second - patroller


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 30, 2016)

If I get a puppy itch somebody needs to get me some itch cream


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 30, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Yeah... "poor puppies"  Every pup should be abused like Southern's are!!  They have excellent jobs with lots of goats to bond, love, and look after, as well as a huge family of humans to give them love and attention and care. I want to be one of her LGD's if I come back in another "life"! Glad to hear that a couple more are being placed, I know the new owners will be thrilled with their acquisition. I know of course that you'll be torn up to see them go...



Thanks  that is very kind. Yes we will miss them but we are not moved yet and we have some other priorities right now. 
The one dog the family has wanted the dog, and it is a perfect fit, since the pup was 8 months old. They are getting more goats and feel it's time. If it was not this family then this dog would be staying forever. The other dog of course we also adore but they are buying a herd of goats from us and it works well, this one boy needs his own farm.

Blue dominates everything here. He is permanent. 
Silver- I think I am keeping him- he has been moved to pair with Amy. I love Silver very much... in an odd way it just seems no one "gets him" like I do. Silver is a soulful dog that is happy go lucky but very keen...  I guess you could say he is my boy too. He is a small dog but powerful .. he is only 115 lbs but solid.



Latestarter said:


> I thought the rabies was good for 3 or 5 years. I better get him in for a general check up anyway and started on heart worm meds again.


Their first rabies is a 1 year- after that they get a 3 year. 
Good idea on the HW prevention- especially since you are going to move to Kentucky. Mel should get his Distemper/parvo booster too and then not again for 3 years (despite what they tell you- yearly boosters are NOT necessary)  I also don't like giving rabies and boosters together. I am waiting 2 weeks then giving their boosters (to the "pups")



OneFineAcre said:


> If I get a puppy itch somebody needs to get me some itch cream



  
you see we will be weaning all the babies off the bottle and of course we will have nothing more to do so.... 

Nah- I really do have a lot on my plate so probably not- maybe when we move.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 30, 2016)

@Southern by choice I could send you Mia, she is more than enough to cure that itch.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 30, 2016)

babsbag said:


> @Southern by choice I could send you Mia, she is more than enough to cure that itch.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 30, 2016)

babsbag said:


> @Southern by choice I could send you Mia, she is more than enough to cure that itch.



you might not get her back then as @Southern by choice would fall in love with her too!!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 30, 2016)

Here ya' go @OneFineAcre


----------



## babsbag (Apr 30, 2016)

@Hens and Roos I'm afraid that she would put her on the next plane headed west.  I am not a dog trainer, but I am also not a novice and this girl has me pulling hair. She isn't particularly bonded to people so it is hard to correct her verbally as it means nothing to her to hear me upset with her. She wants to play and my older dogs aren't that thrilled with that idea but baby goats sure like to run and jump.  And when I correct her for it and try to distract the behavior it just doesn't work all that well. 

I think that she needs a stronger trainer than I am and that perhaps she needs a ranch where people are not a real common occurrence. My boys (adults) will be visiting for the first time the end of May, I'll see how she does with strangers. I am also going to get her a harness and a lunge line.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 1, 2016)

I would LOVE to have a litter of pups on my farm. but my boy can't figure out how to work his puppy maker.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 1, 2016)

@GLENMAR - You can breed your bitch with my "Blue" and I can get a pup


----------



## GLENMAR (May 1, 2016)

Where's a photo of Blue?


----------



## Latestarter (May 1, 2016)

Oh my Glenmar... surely you jest! You haven't looked at any of Southern's posts? He's in just about all of them somewhere!


----------



## babsbag (May 2, 2016)

Here you go @GLENMAR   I'm sure that @Southern by choice has a million + or more 



Southern by choice said:


> My boy "Blue" he loves the babies!
> View attachment 15912


----------



## Southern by choice (May 2, 2016)

@Latestarter  & @babsbag 

Yep- and here are a few more... He Looks more like his momma- very Toli... but so much like his daddy D too... 32" 140 lbs (he is at 130# here)


----------



## Ferguson K (May 8, 2016)




----------



## GLENMAR (May 8, 2016)

Awww. He's beautiful. I usually skim through posts while I'm at work. 
Sometimes I don't get on much.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 8, 2016)

GLENMAR said:


> Awww. He's beautiful. I usually skim through posts while I'm at work.
> Sometimes I don't get on much.



He is a beast! Smart a$$ too! 
Very arrogant and confident dog... my kinda dog.


----------

